# carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

Setting up a 16v with weber 40's and msd 6al. Im not sure what do do about the distributor do i just run the stock one? if so how do i adcance and retard the timing (if its even nessesary)? If not the stock one what should i be looking for. What have others done?
thanks in advance
Karl


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (kcbmxer)*

Two options: 
1) Find a Saab 8v vacuum advance dizzy, it fits where the 16v VW dizzy does and has a vacuum/centrifugal advance mechanism. Run the stock ICM with the MSD box.
2) Run a CIS-E ignition system with the MSD box, and a stock 16v dizzy.
There is also a 'timing' computer from MSD that integrates with the 6A boxes, not sure if that requires running the CIS-E ignition stuff or not. It is a hefty bit of coin though, makes digging up old VW knock boxes a lot more worthwhile







.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (B4S)*

were does the vacuum on the saab dizzy connect to Manifold? 
what parts are needed for the cis-e ingnition system?
Wich of these will give me the best perfomance and least amount of headaches.
also i have a few ICM from my 8v are those the same as the 16v?
thanks
Karl


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (kcbmxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcbmxer* »_were does the vacuum on the saab dizzy connect to Manifold? 

Somewhere before the throttle plate, also known as a ported vacuum source. This may require tapping one of the horns for a fitting, or using a port on the carbs, IF it has one. Emissions-based carbs usually had them.

_Quote »_
what parts are needed for the cis-e ingnition system?

Knockbox, harness, ICM, stock dizzy.

_Quote »_Wich of these will give me the best perfomance and least amount of headaches.

That is entirely up to you. One man's headache is another man's challenge. I prefer to keep it simple, too many hard lessons learned about doing stuff 'the hard way'. CIS-E or the MSD box with your vacuum dizzy are both pretty simple to do, and well documented here.

_Quote »_also i have a few ICM from my 8v are those the same as the 16v?
thanks
Karl

Yep.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (B4S)*

Thanks for all your help. I think i found a vacuum dizzy locally so seems that thats the road im going to take. I'm assuming that other then setting the initial timing there really is no messing around with the vacuum dizzy. 
Any chance there are any diagrams of how the cis-e set up is connected?

Again thank you i am one step closer to getting her on the road again.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (kcbmxer)*

There are tons of diagrams, just type "CIS-E" into the search, usually in the archived hybrid/swap forum, or just a general search. Lots of good info.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (B4S)*

having trouble finding a saab dizzy. Is is only the 8v that will work? are they off of turbo cars or non turbo models?

a different question maybe someone can answer will the alternator and bracket off of a 9a motor work with carbs? and can i still run power steering? If not will anything other than the abf work?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (kcbmxer)*

your lookin at nearly $50.oo for a used Saab dizzy. the saab dizzy shouldn't have the vacuum hooked up because there really isn't enough there unless you were to use some sort of plenum. the only time there will be real vacuum is when the throttles are closed. 
You'll probably be better off with a MSD setup like the 6a/6AL combined with the 8980 timing computer. then you can use the factory distributor
If your patient you can get a 8980 and a 6a for a little over $100.oo
It's up to you which you do. I went the saab route only to resell it on ebay because it leaked and didn't allow for a timing advace that worked well with my setup.
The bracket should work for you as well as the power steering.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: carbed 16v and vacuum advance distributors (Big CADDY)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks a bunch.. i have a 6al already and just got a 8980 on ebay for cheap


----------

